# IKEA...



## Northerner (May 3, 2016)




----------



## trophywench (May 3, 2016)

That's only the basic upright Alan - you obviously haven't seen the baby grand kit !


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 3, 2016)

trophywench said:


> That's only the basic upright Alan - you obviously haven't seen the baby grand kit !




Do you play?


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2016)

Ooooh yes, when I'm in the right mood ! - but not any musical instruments LOL  (Used to play the recorder at junior school (as everyone at my school had to) and could once play Chopsticks - but I think every single person around my age could do that!  And you always got shouted at by the keeper of the key LOL)


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Ooooh yes, when I'm in the right mood ! - but not any musical instruments LOL  (Used to play the recorder at junior school (as everyone at my school had to) and could once play Chopsticks - but I think every single person around my age could do that!  And you always got shouted at by the keeper of the key LOL)


Three Blind Mice, only thing anyone ever 'mastered' on the recorder - still got mine!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 4, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Ooooh yes, when I'm in the right mood ! - but not any musical instruments LOL  (Used to play the recorder at junior school (as everyone at my school had to) and could once play Chopsticks - but I think every single person around my age could do that!  And you always got shouted at by the keeper of the key LOL)




You really should get yourself behind a piano keyboard. The most wonderful experience in the world. It opens you up to a means of self expression that me being a little shy reticent type, which obviously I can see these characteristics in your own personality I would not normally be able to put forward. My nephew taught himself from the age of 5 on a beaten up old keyboard. For his 21st birthday nine years ago I bought him a piano. We all went out at the end of October to celebrate my 50th birthday and met up at his house. We spent half an hour on his waiting for a taxi and from that point I was quite literally hooked for life. I bought my own two days later and have a lesson per week, sometimes two and I play for a minimum of 3 hours per day. 5 hours some weekend days. It probably sounds a bit odd but it is a very complicated instrument that can be played very simply indeed. You really should try it. My nephew doesn't know I'm having formal tuition. I plan to sneak up on him. I have estimated that it will take me approximately 5000 years but what the hell? I don't plan to die young


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2016)

I wanted to learn to play the piano, but couldn't find a left-handed one anywhere


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 5, 2016)

This 'orrible little (big tall actually) individual is my nephew. The reason for all of my piano woes. Had I never seen him play then I would never have taken up playing. I would have been financially a lot better off and far less frustrated. It is however a most wonderful instrument to play and I am improving every day.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2016)

Excellent!  I just don't have the talent - I've had a guitar for 42 years and still can't really play a full song on it  I used to have a lot of fun in the 1990s with a midi keyboard, some software and an Atari ST though


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 5, 2016)

Atari ST??? Blimey that seems like last century...............WOAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trophywench (May 5, 2016)

I wanted to as a child but nobody had one I could have practised on and that's still the case.  However at least for the first time ever in my life, I could afford one now, but have nowhere to put it - one bedroom bungalow totally full of furniture, with a total lack of storage space.  (Can't see Pete being very happy with me practising my scales anyway!)


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 5, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I wanted to as a child but nobody had one I could have practised on and that's still the case.  However at least for the first time ever in my life, I could afford one now, but have nowhere to put it - one bedroom bungalow totally full of furniture, with a total lack of storage space.  (Can't see Pete being very happy with me practising my scales anyway!)




Hold that thought. If you opt for an acoustic grand or baby grand piano then they do take up an area the size of the West Midlands and are a bit impractical. The sound quality however is second to none. You can go for a digital unit with fully weighted keys (makes them feel like acoustic piano keys). Mine weighs in at only 50lbs and you can in effect stick it under your arm and carry it round. Size wise it is about the width of an ironing board. It is a stage piano utilised by bands for gigging with and is professional quality. The sound out of it is excellent. The big winner for me over a full acoustic unit is that you can play the thing through headphones. I often practice at 3.00am in a morning and my neighbours are oblivious to it. Its only when I start drumming lessons next week that things might get a bit necky. Go out and get one you will never ever look back


----------



## Bloden (May 5, 2016)

Oh, don't! We're about to order our lovely, shiny, red kitchen from Ikea. I wonder if we'll manage to assemble it without arguments?!


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 5, 2016)

Have a go at this one.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 5, 2016)

Dr. John and Jools Holland playing real boogie woogie. Dr John was actually a very accomplished guitarist until very late in life.  Apparently while sat in a bar in New Orleans with a good friend a chap ran in with a gun and started shooting. Dr John took a bullet in the hand while saving the life of his friend and thus his guitar career was over. He decided to teach himself piano. A true innovator in every possible sense of the word.


----------

